# Pretty good christmas gift



## bottles_inc (Dec 27, 2020)

My family knows me pretty well. Anyone else get a bottle or bottle themed gift?


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 27, 2020)

Whole lotta love there!
I did not get a bottle related gift, but I helped a friends fiance' acquire 26 embossed beer bottles for his Christmas.  He texted me and we definitely surprised him.


----------



## Jake2150 (Dec 28, 2020)

Got this gem, published 1969 by a gentleman from Dover NH. Immediately read it cover to cover


----------

